# li ho letti



## Smurfan

Ciao
Ho visto la frase "li ho letti", ma ho sempre pensato che si dice"li ho letto" e solo quando c'è essere bisogna cambiare "sono stati letti da me" "li ho letto".
Sbaglio?
Grazie


----------



## tie-break

L' ho letto (il libro) sing.
li ho letti (i libri) plur.

LI= plurale quindi il participio passato va al plurale


----------



## roberta79

Credo che la regola sia che quando il pronome precede il verbo il participio passato del verbo composto si declini in concordanza con il pronome, mentre quando il complemento oggetto segue il verbo allora il participio passato rimane invariato.
La spiegazione sembra complicata, quindi ti faccio un paio di esempi per chiarire:
1- Ho mangiato (invariato) la mela.
L'ho mangiata.
2- Ho inviato (invariato) delle lettere.
Le ho inviate.

Quindi "ho letto dei libri" diventa "li ho letti"


----------



## tie-break

No, io (sing) sono il soggetto di comprare, quindi *ho comprato*.


----------



## Sicanius

Sì, la regola è quella suggerita da roberta79, però bisogna aggiungere che è obbligatoria soltanto per i pronomi oggetto diretto di terza persona (lo, la, li, le), mentre con gli altri pronomi (mi, ti, ci, vi, ne) l'accordo è opzionale:

- Le mele, le ha comprate al mercato (accordo obbligatorio)
- Di mele, ne ha comprato/e poche (accordo facoltativo)

- Li ho visti scappare (obbligatorio)
- Ci ha visto/i scappare (facoltativo)

Scusate la pignoleria...


----------



## roberta79

Sicanius said:


> Sì, la regola è quella suggerita da roberta79, però bisogna aggiungere che è obbligatoria soltanto per i pronomi oggetto diretto di terza persona (lo, la, li, le), mentre con gli altri pronomi (mi, ti, ci, vi, ne) l'accordo è opzionale:
> 
> - Le mele, le ha comprate al mercato (accordo obbligatorio)
> - Di mele, ne ha comprato/e poche (accordo facoltativo)
> 
> - Li ho visti scappare (obbligatorio)
> - Ci ha visto/i scappare (facoltativo)
> 
> Scusate la pignoleria...


 
Sí in effetti é cosí, peró credo che "ne" rientri nella prima categoria..Io non ho mai sentito dire "Di mele, ne ho comprato poche", mi suona davvero male, io direi "Di mele ne ho comprate poche"..poi non so cosa dica la grammatica (???)


----------



## Sicanius

Ops... penso che tu abbia ragione! In realtà ricordavo solo che l'accordo fosse obbligatorio con i prinomi oggetto di terza persona. Scusate... rileggendo la frase, suona male anche a me!


----------



## jazyk

Ricordo aver letto da qualche parte che l'invariabilità del participio passato con la particella _ne _era possibile, ma il suo uso marginale. Anch'io preferisco l'accordo qui.


----------



## BlueWolf

Sicanius said:


> Ops... penso che tu abbia ragione! In realtà ricordavo solo che l'accordo fosse obbligatorio con i prinomi oggetto di terza persona. Scusate... rileggendo la frase, suona male anche a me!



Scusate, ma infatti "ne" non conta come pronome di terza persona? Dopotutto se dici "ne ho comprate cinque" non intendi dire "ho comprato cinque di esse"?


----------



## BlueWolf

awanzi said:


> Ti souna sbagliato ma non lo è.
> 
> Per es:
> "Hai visto i tuoi amici?"
> "Si, ne ho visto uno."
> 
> 
> Forse così ti rende meglio l'idea.



Scusa, ma qui è per forza "visto" perché stai parlando di un oggetto singolare e maschile... Il discorso era se fosse da concordare o meno, non puoi togliere il problema scegliendo un oggetto maschile singolare.  Ed infatti "Ne ho visto due" invece a me suona orribile.


----------



## awanzi

BlueWolf said:


> Scusa, ma qui è per forza "visto" perché stai parlando di un oggetto singolare e maschile... Il discorso era se fosse da concordare o meno, non puoi togliere il problema scegliendo un oggetto maschile singolare.  Ed infatti "Ne ho visto due" invece a me suona orribile.



Infatti me ne sono accorta anche io... per questo ho eliminato quel post!! 
Ma evidentemente l'avevi già letto e quotato!


----------



## jazyk

Ecco! L'ho trovato.


----------



## Sicanius

Grazie jazyk! 
stanotte potrò dormire senza sensi di colpa per aver detto una bestialità...  Devo ammettere però che gli esempi senza accordo suonano veramente male...


----------



## daniele712

Smurfan said:


> Ciao
> Ho visto la frase "li ho letti", ma ho sempre pensato che si dice"li ho letto" e solo quando c'è essere bisogna cambiare "sono stati letti da me" "li ho letto".
> Sbaglio?
> Grazie


Come scritto nel mio thread sull'argomento, il participio deve sempre essere concordato con il complemento oggetto quando questi è rappresentato dai pronomi 'lo , la o li' .
Quindi 'li ho letto' è sbagliato.

Il thread di cui parlo lo trovi a questo indirizzo :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=286378 , e si basa sull'articolo di un noto linguista che trovi qui: http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scio...ua041002.shtml

Daniele


----------



## Smurfan

daniele712 said:


> Come scritto nel mio thread sull'argomento, il participio deve sempre essere concordato con il complemento oggetto quando questi è rappresentato dai pronomi 'lo , la o li' .
> Quindi 'li ho letti' è sbagliato.


 
Ciao, ho letto l'articolo, ma nel articolo c'è scritto che: "_C'è un unico caso in cui il participio va concordato obbligatoriamente con l'oggetto. Ciò avviene quando il complemento oggetto è costituito dai pronomi atoni "lo", "la", "li": "Mi hai portato i libri? Sì, te li ho portati"."_

Ma perché "li ho letti" è sbagliato, ma non "Sì, te li ho portati"?


----------



## jazyk

Non credo che nessuno abbia detto che _Li ho letti _sia sbagliato, invece è la forma che si deve usare e che si usa effettivamente.


----------



## Sicanius

Beh... effettivamente è stato detto... (cfr. #14, citato anche in #15), ma sono sicuro che sia stata una svista...


----------



## infinite sadness

credo che sia facoltativo.


----------



## daniele712

Sicanius said:


> Beh... effettivamente è stato detto... (cfr. #14, citato anche in #15), ma sono sicuro che sia stata una svista...


Vero è stata una svista, ora ho corretto.

Daniele


----------

